# Move to usa!!!



## therealbbe (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello all wondering if you can help me please. I married an American citizen 13 yrs ago and we are residing in Uk and We have two children Lizzie 16 (not his biologically but he has brought her up and she has his surname changed by deed poll) and Dylan 12 who is hubby's and has dual nationality. I am a newly qualified nurse (degree-Bsc) and we are now considering moving to usa. My hubby has ILR we never got citizenship sorted think we always new in our hearts we would move back to usa. Hubby is an only child but has his mum in USA and wants to go home. I wondered if you could tell me how hard it would be for me and my daughter to move over there please??? Thank you any help will be appreciated 
Sharon x


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Marriage to a U.S. Citizen | Embassy of the United States
Filing DCF (Direct Consular Filing) through the London Embassy will be the quickest and probably least involved way. 
Have you considered your husband's UK citizenship prior to starting your US visa?


----------



## therealbbe (Jan 18, 2014)

What do you mean considered his uk citizenship??? If we decide to come back you mean??? So does thIs mean I won't need to prove regarding having a job then?? We will be living with his mom to begin with as well also will it be ok regarding my daughter and do I have to file for her separately. Is there a chance I might still be refused?? I have heard its quite hard to get to usa will I have lots of problems?? Thank you so much for replying appreciate it
Regards Sharon x


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

therealbbe said:


> What do you mean considered his uk citizenship??? If we decide to come back you mean??? So does thIs mean I won't need to prove regarding having a job then?? We will be living with his mom to begin with as well also will it be ok regarding my daughter and do I have to file for her separately. Is there a chance I might still be refused?? I have heard its quite hard to get to usa will I have lots of problems?? Thank you so much for replying appreciate it
> Regards Sharon x


Slow down!
You husband has been in the UK for quite a while. Who knows what the future might bring - it may be easier for him to get his UK citizenship now instead of jumping through hoops at a later date.

Go through the link of the US Embassy - it walks you through the process. 

I will move your thread to the forum for more exposure.


----------



## therealbbe (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you really appreciate the help!! Is it as hard to move over there as people are saying?? We are looking at Austin Texis as his family live there and his mom is already looking at 4 bed houses lol sorry I know I should slow down I just like to know where we stand and if I have a chance of getting into the country .

Thanks again 
Sharon x


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

therealbbe said:


> What do you mean considered his uk citizenship??? If we decide to come back you mean??? So does thIs mean I won't need to prove regarding having a job then?? We will be living with his mom to begin with as well also will it be ok regarding my daughter and do I have to file for her separately. Is there a chance I might still be refused?? I have heard its quite hard to get to usa will I have lots of problems?? Thank you so much for replying appreciate it
> Regards Sharon x


If you leave the UK and do not return for over 2 years then even though your husband has ILR this will lapse and should you wish to return to the UK YOU will need to sponsor your husband and meet financial requirements. 

He should obtain his UK citizenship before he leaves.

With regard emigrating to the US , your husband, as the US citizen, will need to sponsor you and the eldest daughter. He will need to file a petition for you and at one stage in the procedure he will need to prove that he has sufficient resources to support the family without recourse to public funds.

If he is unable to do this there is the opportunity to have a co-sponsor - probably his mother? - so you need to address this issue.

Unless you have skeletons in the cupboard and the support issue can be addressed there is no reason you should be refused.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you have sole custody over your daughter? Does her biological father still has rights as a parent? If so, you will need to get his permission to move abroad. (I am not familiar with 'deed poll', that's why I am asking)


----------



## therealbbe (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi evhb yes I have sole custody he has not seen her since she was 6montjs old and she is 17 next month. However we did need his permission to change her name when she was a baby because I was married to him and he is on birth certificate if that makes sense
Thank you for your advice
Sharon


----------



## therealbbe (Jan 18, 2014)

Also how hard would it be to be a nurse over there I have a nursing degree Bsc 2:1 but only qualified a year!! I work in A&E

Thank you 
Sharon


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

therealbbe said:


> Also how hard would it be to be a nurse over there I have a nursing degree Bsc 2:1 but only qualified a year!! I work in A&E
> 
> Thank you
> Sharon


American Nurses Association
Nursing Organizations

This should give you a good start. Also contact the nursing board in the state you will be moving to and the licensure board.


----------



## therealbbe (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you so much for your help and advice 
Sharon x


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Let me know if you need help with your licensure research.


----------



## therealbbe (Jan 18, 2014)

Any help would be appreciated and advice I am so unclear about anything 
Thank you


----------



## therealbbe (Jan 18, 2014)

twostep said:


> Let me know if you need help with your licensure research.


Yes I would love help please!!! Also found out my mothering law earns around 40k so means she is above the poverty lines to joint sponsor me and my daughter as hubby and son are US citizens. That is one less worry as felt awkward asking how much she earns but needed to know as me and hubby are in rented accommodation and don't have huge amounts of money to take back to US with us 
Thank you for all your help I do appreciate any help 
Sharon x


----------

